# Help me Decide



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got an 07 Arctic Cat 700 Diesel and I want to put a snow plow on it. Probably 60" with winch lift. (got a 3000 WARN winch already)

Looking at WARN and EAGLE. Which one?--- or is there another that you like?

Thanks


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

warn is good 
i have a quad boss plow and i love it no problems with it ever during new England winters since 08


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Moose Plows they are good as well.

Have run Cycle country in the past.

for smaller quads they are fine.

with the Warn some have had problems with there power Pivot system but I think that has been fixed.

how much of an area are you plowing and how many times a year and how much snow on avg are you gonna have to to move?


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

sublime68charge;1754352 said:


> Moose Plows they are good as well.
> 
> Have run Cycle country in the past.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I won't use it much, just for smaller areas. Mainly plow with my jeep--I like heated cabs. Just wanted the option of having one. I'm leaning towards the Eagle. Heavy duty metal, heavy plow and made in USA.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

icudoucme;1754682 said:


> http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


I'm afraid this is too pricy for me for my limited use.. Would be nice though.


----------

